# Carless??



## Twinks (17 Feb 2015)

Just wondered how many people on here manage without a car.

Having sold my horse trailer we are now selling the 4x4 needed to pull it. The original idea was to get a smaller car but we are toying with the idea of not bothering and managing without. Haven't been carless for 30 years so feels a bit like having your legs cut off but it should be doable as we both live and work in the same town, can walk, cycle or train to most anywhere we need to go and love walking and cycling anyway. Mostly its about the time it will take to do the things you take for granted, ie shopping and stuff.

Is would be a serious life change but would it be for the better? Any thoughts?


----------



## discominer (17 Feb 2015)

no car since 1982. Funnily enough we survive.


----------



## iggibizzle (17 Feb 2015)

I did the same. 17 years of driving through clogged up roads. And cars and car parts were a part of my income too. Then one day decided to sell up and go full on bicycle. Don't miss it to be honest. Will maybe get another but purely to transport my bike somewhere to ride it


----------



## Tigerbiten (17 Feb 2015)

The easy way is to get a trailer which will fit behind the bike for the big/heavy shopping items.

Thats what I do.

The lazy way is to get it delivered ..........


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2015)

I've only had cycles since 1985, but a trailer is then very useful if not essential.


----------



## Turbo Rider (17 Feb 2015)

Nup. Need a car at the moment...kids and stuff...well...I say need...it's just easier is all...but also a heck of an expense...used to have 2 cars though and sold my own when I got my bike, so half way there...only other thing, besides kids being dropped at school would be shopping, but you can get that delivered these days anyway...hate driving as well though. Hope it works out


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2015)

I would hate to be without a car, I think a lot depends on where you live and how you live.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2015)

Lilmo said:


> Just wondered how many people on here manage without a car.
> 
> Having sold my horse trailer we are now selling the 4x4 needed to pull it. The original idea was to get a smaller car but we are toying with the idea of not bothering and managing without. Haven't been carless for 30 years so feels a bit like having your legs cut off but it should be doable as we both live and work in the same town, can walk, cycle or train to most anywhere we need to go and love walking and cycling anyway. Mostly its about the time it will take to do the things you take for granted, ie shopping and stuff.
> 
> Is would be a serious life change but would it be for the better? Any thoughts?



Why not give it a try for a while and see how it works out? You can always get another car if you find it doesn't work for you. The only pain for you I guess is shopping but you can always get a taxi from Tesco or wherever or order the heavier stuff online for delivery. Depends on your lifestyle and how much time you have I guess. I'm always rushing around and have kids to take places so I need a car. Maybe your circumstances are different. If I see someone cycling up Chunal with a trailer full of shopping I'll give you a toot!


----------



## MarkF (17 Feb 2015)

Can't wait for the kids to go so we can not have a car. It's primarily used now to ferry my 13 year old daughter about to sleepovers and stuff. Food shopping, for 5, we do on the bikes without any problems at all, less food waste too.


----------



## iggibizzle (17 Feb 2015)

Yea we walk to Aldi. Only buy what we need !


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2015)

Had a car since I was 22 or so, but I don't use it much now. Living in a village means that if we didn't have a car, we'd be hiring cars and vans to move stuff sometimes, so I'm pretty sure we spend more money on a mostly-unused car mainly so we avoid dealing with hire companies any more. My attitude would change if there was a decent car club nearby but I don't know whether all the drivers would agree.


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2015)

Why not go carless, put the money from selling your 4x4 into the bank and set aside. Then if you find that being carless is not the thing for you, you have the money for a wee car right there. Give being carless a go for a month or two and see how you go.

I'd love to be carless but with Hubster on dialysis, it's not practical. Sometimes he gets called to Addenbrookes at very short notice, which is too far for him to ride. We do use our bikes for going to the city etc, commuting to work etc, rather than the car. Happily our car is cheap to run so we feel less bad about leaving it parked in the parking space for days on end.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (17 Feb 2015)

I had to sell my car last September due to insurance cost's going through the roof (when a little Saxo of mine decided to try and kill me back in June). it was how I could afford my road bike as I couldn't of afforded to buy one with running a car and a house.
I've survived, admittedly shopping can be a bit of a challenge or getting large quantities of things home but we have a dutch bike with a big basket the other half uses and my bike with panniers. If I really need it we have rucksacks too and her rear pannier to spread things across.. public transport does the rest


----------



## theloafer (17 Feb 2015)

had no car since 2011...eye probs dlva said no more .. they saving me loads of cash


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Feb 2015)

GF has a car and so I benefit from it, but I haven't owned a car pretty much for ever (had one for a month or so)


----------



## Sara_H (17 Feb 2015)

I'm in a position whereby I don't have a car, but my OH who lives a two centre life (so spends two to three days a week not here) does.
So some days I'm completely car free, some days I can use his car.
I mostly get about by walking, bus and bike. Even in an urban environment, some journeys that are only 10 or 15 minutes by car become frustratingly difficult by bus. As an example, my sons home football ground is about five miles away, on nasty roads that aren't safe to ride. The bus journey on a Sunday (which is when we need to be there) is 1.5 hours. On these occasions I beg a lift or take a taxi. Life's too short to spend it waiting in the city centre for connecting bus services in the freezing cold. 
I generally find I need to be abut inventive about the buses. Using the online journey planner will only tell you what buses are close to your destination, whereas I'm generally happy to have a 10-15 minute walk to/fr the bus stop. 
I do the bulk if my grocery shopping using a granny style shopping trolley (they are all the rage now!) And I'm thinking ofgetting one that can also be used as a bike trailer. My nearest supermarket is just over a mile away across our local park, so I usually incorporate doing the shopping into a dog walk. Alternatively there's an Aldi near my bus stop home from work, so I do the shopping there on my way home.


----------



## Twinks (17 Feb 2015)

Interesting replies. I suspected there would be many who managed without. Think we'll give it a month or two's trial.No kids at home now and not having a car might mean they came to us instead of us travelling to them a lot of the time. Have taken advantage of an offer from Tescos to do big shop online this week so see how that goes, can pop to shops daily for fresh stuff.



nickyboy said:


> If I see someone cycling up Chunal with a trailer full of shopping I'll give you a toot!



Do give us a toot but it'll be him not me, I'll be the one up in front carrying the money


----------



## andyfraser (17 Feb 2015)

We have to have a car so my OH can get to work. I manage without a car at all. We used to live 10 minutes walk from the big Asda but having moved we're 30 minutes walk from the smaller one so we use the car for convenience. OH often takes her mum shopping so it makes sense to use the car and for her to get our shopping at the same time. If I only need a few items or I'm going to town (3 miles away) I'll cycle. It's all cycle paths to the town centre and supermarkets and is quite pleasant when it's nice out. I cycle to work of course.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2015)

We've gone down to one car from two and I rarely drive it.


----------



## Drago (17 Feb 2015)

Technically yes, a I only have an olde pick up truck. If I genuinely didn't need it wouldn't have it.


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Using the online journey planner will only tell you what buses are close to your destination, whereas I'm generally happy to have a 10-15 minute walk to/fr the bus stop.


Where are you? Our http://traveline.info/ planner lets us say how far we're happy to walk to/between/from stops.


----------



## Nytsom (17 Feb 2015)

My car is hardly used; but couldn't be without it! love my bicycles and cycling; although a poor (very poor) circulation means that I hardly cycle at all during the winter; just make attempts at shorter rides on the road bike and a wee ride on the MTB occasionally. Severe arthritis and advanced spondylitis. Just a part of getting older and too much wear and tear from marathons and triathlons in the past. need the car for some things! hat's off to all who do-without a car altogether.


----------



## si_c (17 Feb 2015)

Don't have a car, don't see the need for one either for my purposes. I live in the middle of a city, and have four large supermarkets within walking distance, so shopping is no problem for me. My wife uses public transport which takes about half hour to get to work and I either ride or walk depending on the day. 

We talked about getting a car, as it would be nice to go on day trips at the weekends and stuff, but for the cost we decided it would be easier and cheaper just to hire one when needed. If you prepare for the adjustment after a while you won't even notice it so much, but I appreciate that not everyone's circumstances are the same.


----------



## uclown2002 (17 Feb 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> We've gone down to one car from two and I rarely drive it.


Well, you'd barely have time!


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Feb 2015)

I went car free 3 weeks ago, so far its been hardest adjusting to needing the odd taxi here and there, I always feel a twinge when handing over crisp £10 notes because I'm proper tight, admittedly, the odd taxi 4 a month tops is more cost effective than owning a car.

Otherwise I have just been getting to and from work on the bike as usual. The main thing is being super organised and ordering home delivery of the weekly shop well in advance, however one side effect has been using up more left overs in the fridge which will result in less food waste.

My missus does get annoyed with me when I say I can't go out on a whim, but the lack of car is a good excuse to stay in rather than go out to places I'm not interested in visiting (marks and spencers, debenhams, house of fraiser etc zzzzzzzzz) so its win win.


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2015)

When we went from a 2 car household, in 2010 to a 1 4x4 household, it was odd. However, I had broken my arm and there was no end in sight to not being able to drive so my Mini went. Once I was driving again, I missed the second car but I quickly got used to not having it. Now I don't miss the 2nd car at all. Aldi is 300 yards up the road, the doctors is half a mile away, as is the chemist and the dentist. I can't walk to our vet but I can walk to a vet if necessary. 
I could happily live without a car, especially now we have moved house. We have discussed it recently but we do like going off in our caravan and hiring a car with a towbar is awkward. Not to mention, some hire places are a bit sniffy about having dogs in their cars.


----------



## Sara_H (17 Feb 2015)

mjray said:


> Where are you? Our http://traveline.info/ planner lets us say how far we're happy to walk to/between/from stops.


don't think i get that option on the planner i use.


----------



## Sara_H (17 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> When we went from a 2 car household, in 2010 to a 1 4x4 household, it was odd. However, I had broken my arm and there was no end in sight to not being able to drive so my Mini went. Once I was driving again, I missed the second car but I quickly got used to not having it. Now I don't miss the 2nd car at all. Aldi is 300 yards up the road, the doctors is half a mile away, as is the chemist and the dentist. I can't walk to our vet but I can walk to a vet if necessary.
> I could happily live without a car, especially now we have moved house. We have discussed it recently but we do like going off in our caravan and hiring a car with a towbar is awkward. Not to mention, some hire places are a bit sniffy about having dogs in their cars.


Funny you mntion the vets, I've just ordered a kit that converts the toddler trailer into a pushchair in case i ever need to take the dog to the vets when the OH isn't here. For some reason it'd been really plaing on my mind about what I'd do if the dog couldn't walk!
The vets s easier to walk to than ride, so this seemed agood idea.


----------



## Saluki (17 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Funny you mntion the vets, I've just ordered a kit that converts the toddler trailer into a pushchair in case i ever need to take the dog to the vets when the OH isn't here. For some reason it'd been really plaing on my mind about what I'd do if the dog couldn't walk!
> The vets s easier to walk to than ride, so this seemed agood idea.


In the road around the corner is a kiddy trailer that's just rotting away. I've been thinking of knocking on the door and asking if they'd consider selling it to me. I am sure that I could do it up and make it pooch friendly for trips to the vet.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> In the road around the corner is a kiddy trailer that's just rotting away. I've been thinking of knocking on the door and asking if they'd consider selling it to me. I am sure that I could do it up and make it pooch friendly for trips to the vet.


Go for it, the top of my trailer has rotted due to UV but the chassis is sound, I've just got to sort out the walking problem and it'll get modified.


----------



## Sara_H (17 Feb 2015)

Saluki said:


> In the road around the corner is a kiddy trailer that's just rotting away. I've been thinking of knocking on the door and asking if they'd consider selling it to me. I am sure that I could do it up and make it pooch friendly for trips to the vet.


I got mine on ebay for nearly 20 quids. 
Its a halfords single seater. I immediately chopped the seat out and have used it as a general cargo lugging trailer a few times,
However, with the dog now having arthitis, seems we may need to press it into action as a dogmobile!


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Feb 2015)

We have a car, primarily because we cycle .
Rather we didn't though.


----------



## AndyWilliams (17 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> I would hate to be without a car, I think a lot depends on where you live and how you live.



This. ^^^^ 
Partners kids go to Karate and Ice Hockey 4 nights a week, hour journey each way for Hockey. Also she lives 127 miles from me, cheaper to drive then train.


----------



## Twinks (17 Feb 2015)

User said:


> @Lilmo got one of these where you live?



To be honest I'd never even heard of them.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Feb 2015)

No car here, last time I had access to one was 12 years ago.
Got my bikes, trailer, panniers, baskets.
Then again I have no kids, live within a 5 mile radius from city centre, supermarkets are walking distance.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Feb 2015)

Lilmo said:


> To be honest I'd never even heard of them.



Lilmo and I live in the same town. Glossop doesn't have a car club. To be honest, we've only just seem the back of horse-drawn trams around here


----------



## dave r (17 Feb 2015)

These days I have a car, started driving again around 2012. But for over 30 years I was car free, when me and my Good Lady were first starting out I wanted a house and couldn't afford a mortgage and a car so I never brought one, I had a mortgage instead. Now I have no mortgage and the lads have left home so I can manage a small car. When the lads were small we walked or used the buses to get around, for holidays and outings we used coaches, trains or I hired a car, and when I was on my own I cycled.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2015)

nickyboy said:


> Lilmo and I live in the same town. Glossop doesn't have a car club. To be honest, we've only just seem the back of horse-drawn trams around here



Those gas street lamps still give off a nice glow though.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2015)

User said:


> We still have about 1500 in London.



I can remember the guy lighting one around the corner from where I lived in Hanworth in about 1967. I did not know so many were still about, thanks for that.


----------



## screenman (17 Feb 2015)

What are the benefits of going without a car, the only two I can think of is financial and green. Both pretty good ones I must admit.


----------



## theclaud (17 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> What are the benefits of going without a car, the only two I can think of is financial and green. Both pretty good ones I must admit.


It's liberating. And it makes you less boring.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> What are the benefits of going without a car, the only two I can think of is financial and green. Both pretty good ones I must admit.


Not having to find somewhere to park it? 

I would rather think of it as '_not bothering to get_' than '_going without_'!


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2015)

Saving all the time dealing with the blasted DVLA, MoT, servicing, insurers and probably some other stuff I've blotted out of my memory. If even a simple thing goes wrong with a car, beyond the stuff I can DIY, then it's at least two hours running about after it and I live about 5 doors up from our mechanic so that's not travel time!

Edit: oh and all the time choosing and negotiating car purchases every 6ish years.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Feb 2015)

I drive as little as possible. Since I got a bike, I just loathe it more and more.....but.....you really cannot put five sheets of 18mm MDF on top of your bike when you want to drag them back home, and I can't be bothered to wait in all day just in case the builders' merchant's lorry turns up sometime, which it won't. Having a car is occasionally extremely convenient and flexible, but usually utter misery. I just can't quite make the complete break.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> Then there's the fitness that comes from walking or cycling where once I might have driven.


It makes a big difference. I have never driven so walking and cycling are second nature to me. Drivers often offer me lifts to save me "a long walk" and seem amazed when I decline because I only have 2 or 3 miles to cover. (I would accept if the weather were really bad or I had something heavy to carry, but otherwise I would rather make my own way.)

I walked 4 miles yesterday on a trip to a hospital appointment in Halifax to save having to mess about with a couple of buses.

I misread the bus timetable when I went to a second hospital appointment in Huddersfield today. The bus I had been going to catch terminated 8 miles short of Hebden Bridge with some big hills in between. It was getting very cold as the sun was setting so I came home on 2 other buses via Halifax instead, but I would have walked the 8 miles if it had been a nice summer evening.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Feb 2015)

My older brother has a car but has always been fairly fit.

Now retired, he told me always used the lift at work and would often walk a mile or so at lunch to get a sandwich rather than use the nearest shop.

Makes a difference if you do it most days for 40 years.

His frustration now is golf, off he bounds down the fairway, only to have to wait for his mates who are barely able to pull their trolleys off the tee.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> My older brother has a car but has always been fairly fit.
> 
> Now retired, he told me *always* used the lift at work and would often walk a mile or so at lunch to get a sandwich rather than use the nearest shop.


Shouldn't that be *never*?


----------



## screenman (18 Feb 2015)

For social, domestic and pleasure leaving out business I average about 250 miles per week. Now I would certainly have to change a lot to go without a car.

For the benefits it brings me it is worth every penny. As for fitness, the car has for me never got in the way of being fit, quite the opposite.


----------



## Twinks (18 Feb 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> We have a car, primarily because we cycle .
> Rather we didn't though.


Think that's the only thing really that's bothering me. Its nice when it's chucking it down up here in the hills (which it is a lot) to load up the bikes and go somewhere else or to have a change of terrain or scenery and then there's the events going on



nickyboy said:


> Lilmo and I live in the same town. Glossop doesn't have a car club. To be honest, we've only just seem the back of horse-drawn trams around here







screenman said:


> Those gas street lamps still give off a nice glow though.



Oh now I really feel old, I used to live next to our village lamplighter when I was a kid


----------



## Twinks (18 Feb 2015)

User13710 said:


> @Lilmo why not SORN your car for six months and see how it goes? That way you haven't burned any bridges. I sold my van after finding that now I'm back living in town I didn't use it enough. I haven't missed it really. Most things that I thought would be difficult have proven to be easily surmountable with a bit of thought.



Sold it yesterday, question is whether to buy another more economical vehicle. Going to see how it is without a while.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Shouldn't that be *never*?



Oh aye.

That's posting on here when I should be in bed.


----------



## 400bhp (18 Feb 2015)

slowmotion said:


> I drive as little as possible. Since I got a bike, I just loathe it more and more.....but.....you really cannot put five sheets of 18mm MDF on top of your bike when you want to drag them back home, and I can't be bothered to wait in all day just in case the builders' merchant's lorry turns up sometime, which it won't. Having a car is occasionally extremely convenient and flexible, but usually utter misery. I just can't quite make the complete break.



Pretty much agree with that.

Driving in the UK is just turd.


----------



## sheffgirl (19 Feb 2015)

Not had a car for 2 1/2 years now. Have to admit it is a bit annoying spending 3 hours each day on public transport to get to work, but the traffic is always bad near my workplace anyway, so driving to work would just annoy me. Cycling takes about the same time, but is far more enjoyable. I plan to buy a car when I get some money, but I wouldn drive to work wveryday


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2015)

With SWMBO being made redundant next week (thanks NHS) we're looking at it. We do need one car; my youngest races and we need to get him to races/training/etc plus she travels a lot by car.

Mine's great but it sits there most days; it's not been used since Sunday when I did a few miles only.

We'd still need to hire cars occasionally due to long-distance trips but it'd prove a bit more economical.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2015)

DCLane said:


> With SWMBO being made redundant next week (thanks NHS) we're looking at it. We do need one car; my youngest races and we need to get him to races/training/etc plus she travels a lot by car.
> 
> Mine's great but it sits there most days; it's not been used since Sunday when I did a few miles only.
> 
> We'd still need to hire cars occasionally due to long-distance trips but it'd prove a bit more economical.


Good excuse for a new bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Feb 2015)

screenman said:


> For social, domestic and pleasure leaving out business I average about 250 miles per week. Now I would certainly have to change a lot to go without a car.
> 
> For the benefits it brings me it is worth every penny. As for fitness, the car has for me never got in the way of being fit, quite the opposite.


I clock 400+ miles a week, all work related (Car based job).

I like cycling, I like motorcycling (Though don't do it now) and I like driving.


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Good excuse for a new bike.


 
I've 9 at the moment; I've agreed to reduce it to 4-5 before I get something else, although I've a new C2W bike to order in June.


----------



## si_c (19 Feb 2015)

DCLane said:


> I've 9 at the moment; I've agreed to reduce it to 4-5 before I get something else, although I've a new C2W bike to order in June.


9? Damn, I get enough trouble just having 2!


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2015)

There are 12 here though TBH 2 of them are Maz's and I've got a mountain BSO that I was given and I'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## Mrs M (19 Feb 2015)

We only average about 8000 miles a year in the car but wouldn't be without it.
We both work in the city, journey in the car takes around 20 minutes. If we got the bus would be £10.80 per day and a trip lasting anything up to an hour, plus waiting time for the bus (record is 50 mins so far).
Car also handy for trips away, transporting bikes and golf clubs, and shopping, also taking cat to vet and cattery.


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2015)

raleighnut said:


> ... and I've got a mountain BSO that I was given and I'm not sure what to do with it.


 
I've 2 of those  - one's off to live at my work when I have to travel between campuses; the bike storage at the other campus isn't secure. The other's to be stripped/sold/hidden away so SWMBO doesn't find it  .

A road bike that's too big for me (to be sold) and one that's got a stuck seatpost  (to be sold once it's all done with).

Which leaves the Whyte MTB, Secteur roadie (possible sale), Ridgeback commuter, Raleigh Team retro roadie (being sold) and the Carrera 'project' (which I like so it's staying).


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2015)

DCLane said:


> I've 2 of those  - one's off to live at my work when I have to travel between campuses; the bike storage at the other campus isn't secure. The other's to be stripped/sold/hidden away so SWMBO doesn't find it  .
> 
> A road bike that's too big for me (to be sold) and one that's got a stuck seatpost  (to be sold once it's all done with).
> 
> Which leaves the Whyte MTB, Secteur roadie (possible sale), Ridgeback commuter, Raleigh Team retro roadie (being sold) and the Carrera 'project' (which I like so it's staying).


Keep The Raleigh.


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Keep The Raleigh.


 
Which one? 

Raleigh Team roadie
Raleigh Clubman road bike that's too big
Raleigh SP150 MTB

The thinking at the moment is to sell most and buy one of the new Raleigh carbon bikes.


----------



## screenman (19 Feb 2015)

I only have 5 bikes + 1 on the turbo, all ready to ride, all have pumps or gas, tubes, tools etc, ready to go, none for sale.. Only one car though.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2015)

DCLane said:


> Which one?
> 
> Raleigh Team roadie
> Raleigh Clubman road bike that's too big
> ...


 The Raleigh team roadie, sell the Secteur instead, as long as that 1: it isn't too big 2: it has a Worksop/SBDU frame (some of them were just 'paint job specials')
BTW I'm not in the market for one at the moment cos I'm still off work with the leg.


----------



## DCLane (19 Feb 2015)

@raleighnut - the Raleigh Team's an 18-23 gaspipe special unfortunately. It's done decent service for 18 months but has ended up being used only when there's nothing else available/working.


----------



## raleighnut (19 Feb 2015)

DCLane said:


> @raleighnut - the Raleigh Team's an 18-23 gaspipe special unfortunately. It's done decent service for 18 months but has ended up being used only when there's nothing else available/working.


Ah well, Whack it on the bay


----------



## Sandra6 (20 Feb 2015)

I don't drive myself but mr6 does and owns a car. We've lived car free in the past, for purely financial reasons, but I do prefer to have a car. 
We've discussed trying it again, but I don't think it would be for the best as it would prove quite limiting. There are a lot of places we like to visit as a family that aren't practical by public transport, some are impossible. And there's the emergencies that arise, I like the peace of mind owning a car gives.


----------



## Twinks (20 Feb 2015)

Yes @Sandra6 I agree about emergencies, that is a worry.


----------



## Accy cyclist (21 Feb 2015)

'If i didn't need a car roofrack to carry my ladders i'd be carless. I only do around 3000 miles a year now the school run has ended.so bike bus and taxis would be cheaper than car tax,insurance,MOT's petrol and general maintenance. I used to think that by not driving a car i would forget how to drive the things but i had similar thoughts,when i went 20 years without riding a bike but i soon picked it up again.


----------



## paul04 (21 Feb 2015)

I sold my car 12 months ago, as it never really got used. in my circumstances, work is not that far away, pick up shopping on the way home, and save quite a bit of money.


----------



## Mr_Kipling (23 Feb 2015)

Never had a car, I don't even have a licence to drive one. I'm 34. On occasion I desperately need a car, so I call a taxi.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Jun 2021)

It's been 30 days and 6 hours since I've been carless  I don't know how much longer I will hold out for


----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jun 2021)

No car, bike does it all, trailer when needed.


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2021)

6.5 years. Not bad.


----------



## All uphill (20 Jun 2021)

Ms AU and I have a 15 year old car and are discussing what to do when it dies or a big bill looms.

She has had to return her licence for medical reasons so I am now the only driver - an activity I no longer enjoy.

My idea is to go carless, use the train and local facilities more and cycle more, with very occasional car hire.

We are looking at this from all angles; just need to take the plunge. I'm pretty sure it will be a relief.


----------



## Drago (20 Jun 2021)

Note to those going carless.

When you do, make sure that you let well meaning people know you're doing it out of choice, else you risk ending up getting bequeathed one when someone dies. I'd been carless for a few months when this happened to me, and under the circumstances it would have been very undiplomatic to decline.


----------



## RoMeR (21 Jun 2021)

Carless for 12yrs in July but on someones insurance in case of emergency or odd trip out. When I have used it I have not really enjoyed it all that much, so many impatience drivers around.


----------



## johnblack (21 Jun 2021)

I've got one, just about to get a new one, current one only has 4k on the clock. Got my wife a new one the other month, she's only used it a few times, but she'll start using it soon when she goes back to the office. Cars are great, they mean I don't have to use buses or trains.


----------



## Boopop (21 Jun 2021)

I live alone, work nine miles away from where I live (perfect cycling distance), am a two minute walk from the nearest train station which is forty minutes from London and has a pretty direct route to all my relatives, own a cargo bike and the town centre and nearest supermarkets are about a two minute ride away.

I'm inclined to say given my circumstances owning a car would be a rather stonking waste of money. I've never owned one but do have a driving licence.


----------



## Littgull (21 Jun 2021)

It's over 4 years since I have gone without a car. Just, bikes, trains and walking. One of the best decisions I've ever made.


----------



## Drago (21 Jun 2021)

Boopop said:


> I'm inclined to say given my circumstances owning a car would be a rather stonking waste of money.


It certainly is for me. A lot of money for something I don't need and could easily live without.

I think another year and a sufficiently decent period of time will have passed to allow me to sell it without jlsetting anyone in the family.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Note to those going carless.
> 
> When you do, make sure that you let well meaning people know you're doing it out of choice, else you risk ending up getting bequeathed one when someone dies. I'd been carless for a few months when this happened to me, and under the circumstances it would have been very undiplomatic to decline.



It’s the same with y fronts. If you decide to go without, then let well meaning people know else…


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jun 2021)

Always been carless but on the upside, most people i know have a car so on the odd occasion I need one, i just ring up whoever's most likely to pander to my needs


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (21 Jun 2021)

We had one car for years. Now we have two. I hate the expense, and hate having two cars. The only reason we have two is practicality, usually taxing kids to this or that activity and my wife’s shift work. When the kids go, we will go down to one car. Few more years yet though for that.


----------



## Brooks (21 Jun 2021)

6 years carless for me now, was strange at first due to relying on something needlessly. I used to have sky tv for the football, trouble was I watched far to much TV to justify the outlay, I think car ownership is much like that. I no longer watch TV or have a car and I don't miss them at all.


----------



## RoMeR (21 Jun 2021)

I don't own a car as previously posted and I don't have a TV, I have a lot of books though.


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jun 2021)

You can't have too many books.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> I don't own a car as previously posted and I don't have a TV, I have a lot of books though.


"I don't have a TV" is right up there with "I am a Vegan".


----------



## RoMeR (22 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> "I don't have a TV" is right up there with "I am a Vegan".


The point being?


----------



## mjr (22 Jun 2021)

Anyone here part of a car share or car club system? How well does that work?

Anyone here hiring a car for unusual journeys? Any hire company less shoot than the others now?

I have a car, don't use it much but wouldn't fancy dealing with some of the car hire places every time I wanted one to do an oddly-timed crosscountry family-visiting tour (or take 2 to 5 times as long by bike and train).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jun 2021)

Boopop said:


> I'm inclined to say given my circumstances owning a car would be a rather stonking waste of money. I've never owned one but do have a driving licence.


Same here.
I think though that it's much easier not running a car when you don't have kids or when you live fairly central.


Smokin Joe said:


> "I don't have a TV" is right up there with "I am a Vegan".





RoMeR said:


> The point being?


The point is, I think, Smokey is being sarky 
But, really, one can watch anything on any device, you don't need a tv.
I haven't had one for many years... still not vegan


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2021)

Im thinking of binning the tv licence for no other reason than baiting the Capita goons looks like good sport.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jun 2021)

Genuinely after four months I don't miss it. Watch DVD's and get more craft stuff and bike rides in the evenings instead of parking in front of TV.


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2021)

I could watch Corrie on Catch Up. Interesting.


----------



## RoMeR (22 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> "I don't have a TV" is right up there with "I am a Vegan".


Still waiting for a reply


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> I could watch Corrie on Catch Up. Interesting.


 
The last time I watched Coronation Street Ena Sharples was on, is she still there ??


----------



## gavroche (22 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> It certainly is for me. A lot of money for something I don't need and could easily live without.
> 
> I think another year and a sufficiently decent period of time will have passed to allow me to sell it without jlsetting anyone in the family.


Do you mean selling just your own car or Mrs Drago's as well? Obviously, if it is just yours, you will still have access to another car anyway.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> Still waiting for a reply


Hello


----------



## Drago (22 Jun 2021)

numbnuts said:


> The last time I watched Coronation Street Ena Sharples was on, is she still there ??


Yes, although shes turning distinctly green and smells quite a lot.


gavroche said:


> Do you mean selling just your own car or Mrs Drago's as well? Obviously, if it is just yours, you will still have access to another car anyway.


Mrs D is pretty much wheelchair bound, walking stick on a very good day, so she has little choice if she wishes to retain mobility. Unless you count moving it about the driveway to clean it I have driven it the grand total of once, to take it for its service. Its a lovely car, but I don't enjoy driving and neither have the need or inclination to drive someone elses wheels. Even if I wanted to she takes it to work with her, so its not available for me to use.

As aforementioned, I was without my own car from August 2019 until February 2020 when fate intervened to have my stepmother pass away and leave her car to me. I could hardly tell my Dad to bugger off, so my own car now sits there and has only done 800 miles in 16 months, the bulk of those Mrs D using it just to keep it charged and the brakes clean.


----------



## Boopop (22 Jun 2021)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I think though that it's much easier not running a car when you don't have kids or when you live fairly central.



Actually part of my justification for buying the Bullitt was if I ever did have children I could use it to cart them around town too . The family cycling uk facebook group has loads of examples of this sort of thing. Of course if your kids end up regularly going to school or events that are miles and miles away without good public transport or cycle routes it becomes a bit trickier.

Also yes, cargo bikes aren't so effective rurally.


----------



## RoMeR (22 Jun 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Hello


As expected


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Jun 2021)

Boopop said:


> Of course if your kids end up regularly going to school or events that are miles and miles away without good public transport or cycle routes it becomes a bit trickier.
> 
> Also yes, cargo bikes aren't so effective rurally.


This is why we need a car. A 30 minute drive (including motorway) to orchestra, between 30 minutes and 1h 15 mins (ish) to CX races, 20 minutes (motorway) to coaching, etc., etc. Usually pressed for time too.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Im thinking of binning the tv licence for no other reason than baiting the Capita goons looks like good sport.



It is great sport. They've spent ten times more money sending me stupid investigation warning letters in red ink and wannabee traffic warden type muppets to knock on my door than the amount I would have paid in TV licences. It would be cheaper for them to just bung me a free licence and save all the manpower they've expended trying to threaten me into compliance - which hasn't worked as I just tell them to go away (or words to that effect)!


----------



## Brooks (23 Jun 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> It is great sport. They've spent ten times more money sending me stupid investigation warning letters in red ink and wannabee traffic warden type muppets to knock on my door than the amount I would have paid in TV licences. It would be cheaper for them to just bung me a free licence and save all the manpower they've expended trying to threaten me into compliance - which hasn't worked as I just tell them to go away (or words to that effect)!


You bloody vegans 😜


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (23 Jun 2021)

Brooks said:


> You bloody vegans 😜



How dare you sir! Calling me a vegan is as bad as calling me a socialist. I'm neither. 
I'm simply not prepared to give the BBC any of my cash so they can use it to pay the wages of a load of virtue-signalling "celebrities", BLM apologist sports pundits, or anti-British, anti-Brexit so-called journalists.


----------



## Brooks (23 Jun 2021)

Bought myself a lovely 2nd hand steel tourer on the money saved from not paying that TV license scam, makes going carless even sweeter.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Jun 2021)

What tourer did you get?


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Jun 2021)

My do it all transport.


----------



## Brooks (23 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> What tourer did you get?


I got the Spa tourer, thanks for asking. I'm very pleased with it too!


----------



## Brooks (23 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My do it all transport.


Lovely looking bike that looks like it can handle any task 😀


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Jun 2021)

I moved house with it. Got a wardrobe on the trailer.


----------



## Brooks (23 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My do it all transport.


Lovely looking bike that looks like it can handle any task


Oldhippy said:


> I moved house with it. Got a wardrobe on the trailer.


😀 Brilliant, i love hearing how others get by. I went for a walk in a different area yesterday and saw a bloke sitting on a bench next to his bike. I stopped to ask him about the cycle route we were on, well it turns out he's retired and he gets out on his bike every day exploring the highway's and byways. It looked much like yours.


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Jun 2021)

It's a Rayleigh Royal around 15 years old and the best I could afford when new. Replace things as they wear out and at a guess 12000 miles in that time. Brilliant investment.


----------



## GetFatty (23 Jun 2021)

Never owned a car or held a driving license and can't say I've missed it. I've lived both rurally and in a city. I tend to walk or cycle most places I need to get to or get a bus/train (eg to hospital yesterday). In recent years I've found my tolerance for alcohol lowering or I'm just getting lazier so I do tend to get an Uber back from the pub (obviously a car would be no use to me in this situation though  )


----------



## FishFright (23 Jun 2021)

GetFatty said:


> Never owned a car or held a driving license and can't say I've missed it. I've lived both rurally and in a city. I tend to walk or cycle most places I need to get to or get a bus/train (eg to hospital yesterday). In recent years I've found my tolerance for alcohol lowering or I'm just getting lazier so I do tend to get an Uber back from the pub (obviously a car would be no use to me in this situation though  )



The nearest I've ever got a licence is a provisional as teenager with small motorbikes , since then I've been motor free.


----------

